# Roderick Rodgers commits to UT-San Antonio



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Roderick Rodgers commits to UT-San Antonio.

Lincoln F picks UT-San Antonio (9-18-03).
http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/highschools/basketball/stories/091803dnsporecruiting2.9c046.html

Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=23163

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recruiting/pros_card.cfm?recruit_id=535&sport=basketball&dbyear=03

TexasRoundBall.com profile.
http://www.texasroundball.com/rankings/2004.html

_Texas 2004 Rankings:

23. Roderick Rodgers 6-4 G/F Dallas Lincoln

Averaged 13.1 points per game last season. MVP of Jayhawk Invitational this summer while playing with the Texas Top Prospects 2003. Very athletic wing can hit the outside jumper and get to the hoop on anyone._


----------

